# Home Theatre@ubuntu: wo sind die Treiber?



## px2 (24. Juli 2008)

So für meinen neuen PC brauch ich ein paar infos bevor ich ubuntu draufknalle.

Mein System wird so aussehen:
Mobo: Asrock Full Display Port 780g
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 4850e
Grafik:ATI Radeon HD 4850
Sound: Club 3D Theatron Agrippa 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GGC-H20L Blue Ray Laufwerk

Das wars dann mit Treiberrelevanten Sachen.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Gibt es einen brauchbaren Treiber für die HD 4850 bzw. für den 780g
2.Gibts nen Treiber für die Soundkarte 
3. Wird die CPU richtig erkannt und läuft sie auch stabil
4. Gibts nen Player für Blue-Ray der sich (in die hoffentlich vorhandene Linux Version von) Mediaportal integrieren lässt


----------



## boss3D (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal Ubuntu draufmachen und schauen, was alles erkannt wird bzw. funktioniert. Bevor ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, Ubuntu draufzumachen, habe ich auch oft gelesen "Gerät XY wird nicht erkannt", "Es gibt keine Treiber für YZ", ...

Als ich es dann allerdings raufgemacht hatte und das erste Mal Updates und Treiber installiert habe, wurde jedes einzelne, meiner Geräte, erkannt und es gab für alles mind. einen Treiber. Sogar für meine relativ alte X1950 Pro hat Ubuntu auf Anhieb von selbst einen gefunden.
Ich konnte auch nicht die geringsten Stabilitätsprobleme feststellen, obwohl meine CPU OCt ist. Wenn übertaktete Hardware unter Windows stabil läuft, tut sie das auch unter Ubuntu.   

Mache einfach Ubuntu drauf und hoffe das Beste. Es wird schon alles klappen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. Juli 2008)

1. z.b. den von ati selber?!
2. müsstest du einfach mal google fragen? soweit ich das jetzt in 2 min ergooglet hab scheint es da nicht soooo rosig auszusehen
3. Wasn das für ne Frage? ob die erkannt wird hat doch was mit dem bios zu tun.... und nur in begrenztem maße mit dem os.... und ich würd jetzt einfach mal ja sagen
4. also als ich jetzt bei mediaportal geschaut hab, gabs da nur eine windoosen version O.o somit sieht das erstmal schlecht aus... blue-ray player an sich sollte es geben, bzw. die codes für die player.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch sagen: Ubuntu CD rein, dann bist du schlauer.
Aber ich will trotzdem mal antworten:
1. Dafür gibt es drei Treiber, zwei freie ("radeon", "radeonhd") und einen proprietären ("fglrx"). Für 3D-Beschleunigung musst du im Moment letzteren benutzen. Der Treiber ist sehr einfach mit einem Klick installiert, einfach da klicken: apt://envyng-gtk
2. Kein Plan, kommt auf den Chip an. Wer den Karton bedruckt hat, ist Linux egal, du musst schon sagen, was für Hardware du verbaut hast.
3. Ist im Linux-Kernel. Läuft. CPU-Treiber installieren muss man quasi nie. Gibt es ein OS, wo man das muss?
4. Blue-Ray läuft, aber dank HD-Verschlüsselung wirst du keine Filme damit gucken können ohne den Kopierschutz zu knacken oder eine Software nachzukaufen. Gibt es aber. Für normale DVDs gibt es aber auch alternative Methoden.


----------



## px2 (25. Juli 2008)

hab wegen der cpu nur gefragt, da der mobileprozessor eines freundes von mir nur als 800mhz schneller single core erkannt obwohls ein 2ghz dual core ist 

und mit dem blue ray, das nervt mich dieser sch**ß kopierschutz jetzt muss man e schon in geräte investieren die den hdcp code entschlüssen kann und dann noch software dazu, ich hasse diese geldgeilen saftsäcke die das festsetzten. 

und das mit dem sound finde ich nicht toll


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2008)

...und ich dachte, das wäre ein Hardware-Fetischisten-Forum? Naja:
Du hast laut Geizhals einen "C-Media CMI8770"-Soundchip. Laut Wiki der "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" (ALSA) wird er unterstützt. Und wie gesagt: Das hättest du auch ganz einfach erfahren können, indem du Ubuntu von CD startest und dann guckst.

PS: Man sollte schon wissen, was für Hardware man hat... Zumindest wenn man wissen will was für Treiber man braucht, was ja eh für Leihen unwichtig ist, weil man sich als (Linux-) Benutzer eh nicht wirklich um Treiber kümmern muss. Also entweder oder.


----------



## px2 (25. Juli 2008)

sorry aber ich kann nicht alles wissen


achja ist es im letzten halben jahr eigentlich einfacher geworden ein wlan netz unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen war nämlich ziehmlich kompliziert das ganze


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2008)

Ja, ist es. Für die meisten Chips gibt es jetzt Treiber im Kernel. Und der Network-Manager ist dem von Windows (zumindest bei komplexer einzurichtenden Verschlüsselungen wie WPA Enterprise) mittlerweile deutlich überlegen. Du kannst aber natürlich auch Pech haben. Z.B. Fritz-Wlan-Sticks und -Karten laufen nicht mehr ohne weiteres , da die Treiber die GPL (Lizenz unter der Linux steht) verletzen und daher nicht mehr geladen werden. Da musst du dann nen Windows-Treiber über Ndiswrapper laden, aber ich schätze, dass es so läuft.


----------

